# Alpine iDA-X100 Head-unit fit?



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

Anyone know if the cover will still close with this head-unit?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if it does i'm buyin it haha


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

my friend has it in his MK3...from the looks of it, should fit. I can chck to be sure though


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

what ppl do about all the speakers? Like most of these head units have set up for 4 speakers...TT have like 8 including the sub... Do ppl run a EQ or something like that?


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the iDA-x200.
You can't close the radio cover with it installed like you normally would put a radio in. I worked around this by installed the deck, putting the trim ring on, and then the radio install kit over that. So basically the radio sits in about an inch deeper than factory, but looks properly installed.
That probably makes no sense without seeing it, but I can get a pic if need be.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (PnZrFsT)*

yes pic please

_Quote, originally posted by *PnZrFsT* »_I have the iDA-x200.
You can't close the radio cover with it installed like you normally would put a radio in. I worked around this by installed the deck, putting the trim ring on, and then the radio install kit over that. So basically the radio sits in about an inch deeper than factory, but looks properly installed.
That probably makes no sense without seeing it, but I can get a pic if need be.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

Here's what i think he saying, same way and kit i used when i installed my Kenwood kdc-x991








Pics aren't the best but it will give you a visual....
*Side view*








*Angle Side view*


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Dust much?


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

Corradokid135 has it right. Pretty much exactly what he did worked for me to get the knob below door level.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Dust much?










Shut up







. Daily driver







. I swear that car attracts dust easier than any other car i've owned, and i even had a beamer that i rall x'd !!!


----------



## dfischer (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah the x100 fits. I have it in my car.


----------



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (dfischer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfischer* »_yeah the x100 fits. I have it in my car.

Installed normally?


----------



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Dank TT)*

Crutchfield also says I will need to bypass the factory amp and run new wires. I didn't have to do this on my 20th AE with Monsoon system. Will I have to do this with Bose system?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dank TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dank TT* »_Crutchfield also says I will need to bypass the factory amp and run new wires. I didn't have to do this on my 20th AE with Monsoon system. Will I have to do this with Bose system?

x2
and dank this is really off the topic but do you have either a convertible with a bra on the hood or coupe bc i think i saw you not too long ago. i'm always afraid to wave though cause the last TT person i waved to looked at me like this







sorta like i was wanna these


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

few... I'm not the only one with a cracked heater control knob


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Dank TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dank TT* »_
Installed normally?



There's no way it could have been installed flush like the factory radio. The x200 is the same layout and isn't even close when installed all the way out like the kit would have you do it.


----------



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_
and dank this is really off the topic but do you have either a convertible with a bra on the hood or coupe bc i think i saw you not too long ago. i'm always afraid to wave though cause the last TT person i waved to looked at me like this







sorta like i was wanna these









Coupe but I don't remember anyone waving to me. Being a long term VW owner, I still look for the wave from other Audi's but I usually end up getting


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_few... I'm not the only one with a cracked heater control knob









Nope







. Thing is a pain in the a** lol


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Alpine iDA-X100 Head-unit fit? (Dank TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dank TT* »_Anyone know if the cover will still close with this head-unit?









This radio SUCKS ! ! ! I have it and it always freezes and stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dank TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dank TT* »_
Coupe but I don't remember anyone waving to me. Being a long term VW owner, I still look for the wave from other Audi's but I usually end up getting









yeah i saw the coupe parked somewhere. i didn't see you driving it. i figure it must be yours bc their aren't too many TTs around here especially IY ones. nice car man


----------



## Dank TT (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

Evojetta:
I've had the headunit before and LOVED it! 
dubdub:
Most of have. Been in Doylestown recently? I rarely leave the area.
Can anyone confirm that I will need to re-wire all my speakers? Like I said, I had this headunit on a Monsoon stereo without re-wiring and it worked fine.


----------

